# Puppy snacks



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I totally forget what puppies can eat for training treats snacks. It's been 22 years since there's been an 8 week old puppy in my life. Can I give him some of these yummies that we have in the house?

turkey - the shredded sandwich kind? 
watermelon - with the seeds picked out
cheese

Any other ideas that's kid-type food? The twins loved giving him and Morgan carrots. They also gave him some CheezeIts (against orders!), hope they don't make him sick.

The breeder suggested giving him carrots and broccoli for treats. OK Mr Health Food, I'm not giving him broccoli after what he did to the carrots all over the floor!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

My pups like hot dogs--cut up into teeeeny bites. One hot dog will make at least 50 treats. 

Cheese is also a good people-food treat. 

Or you can microwave a chicken breast and cut that into a jillion little bites. 

Mine also like ice cubes!

I think the key with treats is to keep them tiny. That way they can have a hundred a day and still not wreck their meals. 

Oh--one other idea: dry cat kibble. They are teeny pieces, and stink to high heaven, so puppies love em.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Broccoli is on my poisonous food list for dogs.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks about the hot dogs, I wasn't sure a baby could have that.

The kids love cheese so we always have it.

Otto likes ice - he's 8 weeks so he doesn't have attention span for more than a few minutes!

DHau - broccoli is only bad if they eat a lot of it. No more than 10% of their diet is recomended. Even then it's not poisonous, it's an irritant to the GI. Morgan eats it all the time, course she eats everything and rarely gets sick.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

At my house, puppies get EVERYTHING that the adults do. (Which is almost everything I eat.) I just give things to baby puppies in proportion to their size and try to stick to one new thing at a time. (Like with a baby person.) That way if they get the "runs" I will know which "treat" it could be. Rather than giving them 5 different kinds of "people food" in the same day, then the pup having the "runs" and me wondering which thing bothered him.

Luckily, Siren has a "stomach of steel" so far when it comes to people food. The only thing I have found that she doesn't like is lettuce. Dill Pickles and Raspberries are 2 of her favorites. The fact that she doesn't get much pickle because of all the salt really doesn't thrill her. 

I have always wondered about the salt content in hot dogs. (Though they DO love them.) Probably the reason I wonder about the salt in hotdogs is because I don't put salt on anything I eat so things that are high in sodium are VERY noticable to me.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Hot dogs are salty. That's another good reason to cut them into teeny bites. One hot dog can make more than 50 treats if you're stingy. That's still probably less sodium than in a commercial dog treat.


----------



## draggar (Jul 11, 2008)

Hot dogs - doesn't matter what brand.

Cut them into 1/4 length wise then cit the lengths into little quarters about 1/4 an inch thick.

It's a little messy but you can always wash your hands.

We usually get the large packs of them at Sams Club and freeze the ones we aren't going to use right away.

Cheese is also a good one, string cheese is expensive, but good or get cubed cheese (American, cheddar etc..) and cut the cubes up into 4-8 pieces each.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I do use hot dogs, but make sure they are all beef. Other hot dogs contain pork (yes, even the chicken or turkey franks) and are not as healthy.

If you cut them up, then microwave them you'll get a lot of fat out, also. You can do this until just slightly dry, or even crunchy.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

We do hotdogs, cheese, carrots, ice cubes, deli meat(plain, not spicy or too fatty for training, cut up, such as ham or turkey) 

Pretty much all I can think of, probably more because my dogs will gladly eat whatever I give them. I do know you could probably freeze beef broth or chicken broth into ice cubes, I bet they would love that. Just be careful not to get the broth with onion powder in it. Walmart sells some that does.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

We use cheese or Zuke's Peanut Butter Mini Naturals Dog Treats. I also just use their kibble when training. For some reason, if they receive the kibble one piece at a time, they think it tastes better.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

We're a big Cheerios house. We're grain-free except the kids without allergies can have cheerios (one at a time for training.). 

I use shredded cheese that I buy pre-shredded at Costco. I then give a single shred (or half a shred, if it'
s a long one) to the pup. No chopping. Tiny piece! (It's funny to watch my adult GSD to work for the same tiny piece). I use American cheese (I buy the huge brick at Costco as well. It's one of our favorite treats here! I just pinch of a bit from a slice as I train.)

I boil chicken breast and feed that. I boil ground turkey, but instead of stirring it so that it's all crumbly, I just cut it into about 2x2 chunks before I drop it in the water. Then, it boils as a solid piece, which I can then break into bits with my fingers. I will use deli meats, but I try to stay away from them because they're salty. 

I also use a lot of Merricks dehydrated lamb lung. That stuff can be pinched into teeny bits, and dogs love it. I think because it's fluffy lung and not actual muscle meat, I haven't had any issues with lamb being too rich for my small puppy.


----------

